# My New hot tub



## DTPCHEMICALS

If you are offended by topless ladies look no further



I put a hot tub in our back garden last summer and from that point on,
the neighbours think they have an open invitation to use it whenever they please. 

The other night we were trying to enjoy our dinner
and all the neighbours were in the hot tub making noise,
hollering at us to come and join them.
Like they were inviting us to join them in our own hot tub! 
Last night I wanted to go to bed early,
and they had our back yard light on and were holding a party.
'Come on in!' they hollered at me.. I just wanted to get some shut eye. 


My wife wants me to say something to them but I said, 'No.'

I do not want to offend them. 


We just have to learn to tolerate their rude behavior. 

Dave p


----------



## loddy

There was a post removed recently for showing less tit than that,

double standards ???

Loddy :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

DD`s loddy
I was unsure weather or not to put it in subscribers bar.

i do provide a health warning at the top of the post.

Dave p


----------



## loddy

I love it long may it remain

Loddy :lol:


----------



## waggy3

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> DD`s loddy
> I was unsure weather or not to put it in subscribers bar.
> 
> i do provide a health warning at the top of the post.
> 
> Dave p


d. d,s
more than a handfull is wasted.
some people do have big hands though/.
roy


----------



## GEMMY

Can I join your neighbours Dave. :lol: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I have just found out that if one clicks the left mouse button twice a much clearer piccy is then shown.


mmmmmmmmmmmm

Dave p


----------



## davesport

How did you get a picture of my hot-tub :lol:


----------



## erneboy

You have very attractive neighbours Dave, are they all from one family? 

What's the betting it is reported and pulled, Alan.


----------



## kaybee327

Must say it shows one or two good points   

Keith


----------



## Tezmcd

How annoying would that be? - you get an invite to your own tub and there's no room left!


----------



## kaybee327

Must say it shows one or two good points   

Keith


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Why are there only comments from males? :wink: 

DAve p


----------



## greenasthegrass

Cos its left us girls speechless! 8O for once before anyone gets that in first!

Not as good as the footie team last week though - even I fancied 3rd from left - oh that was Carol sorry! :roll: 

Greeny :lol:


----------



## b16duv

greenasthegrass said:


> Cos its left us girls speechless! 8O for once before anyone gets that in first!
> 
> Not as good as the footie team last week though - even I fancied 3rd from left - oh that was Carol sorry! :roll:
> 
> Greeny :lol:


Which one are you Greeny? I recognised Carol and Hez but can't decide out of the rest.   

David


----------



## locovan

Birds in a Birdbath ---in this weather they have to be Blue Tits. :wink:


----------



## Hezbez

We're sitting here having a competition to decide which ones are real and which ones aren't :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Think that's me on the right - tats and tits that'll do for me!

Greeny 8O


----------



## Mick757

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have just found out that if one clicks the left mouse button twice a much clearer piccy is then shown.
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Dave p


What were you actualy doing with the clicking, to find this out?? 

Ill admit, in the name of research i followed your instructions. 8)


----------



## geraldandannie

erneboy said:


> What's the betting it is reported and pulled


Good job for you no one took you up on the bet, Alan :wink:

60 views of the pic already 8O

Gerald


----------



## thePassants

Something tells me that the one 2nd from the right doesn't get 'em out as often as the others do!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Mick757,
sometimes my screen freezes and I double click left button on mouse and all is well. ocasionally I have to click on the item on the bar at the bottom of my screen.

dave p


----------



## bigbazza

I think they have gone to far Dave, if I were you I'd go in their and get a firm grip on them one by one and throw them out.


----------



## GEMMY

Quote: " if I were you I'd go in their and get a firm grip on them one by one and throw them out"

Only enough to make a space for you and me. :lol: 

tony


----------



## bigbazza




----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Life aint bad living next to a convent :lol: 
DAve p


----------



## locovan

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Life aint bad living next to a convent :lol:
> DAve p


Your sense of humour is wicked --you bad boy :roll:


----------



## b16duv

greenasthegrass said:


> Think that's me on the right - tats and tits that'll do for me!
> 
> Greeny 8O


OOh er, she's my favourite!     

D


----------



## b16duv

Hezbez said:


> We're sitting here having a competition to decide which ones are real and which ones aren't :lol:


From left, real, real, real, fake, real, fake fake, real real.

 

D


----------



## parkmoy

I think it's disgusting that such pictures should be published on a motorhome forum. Has this forum no concern for its members?

The vast majority of MH owners are, shall we say, past the first flush of youth, and such pictures could result in heart attacks or more probably strokes. (in fact almost definitely strokes).

I hope that the moderators take the appropriate action as indicated by the views of the members.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

I've been studying the photo for AGES, but I still haven't seen this Hot Tub.


----------



## GEMMY

Sorry Parkmoy, are you advocating pulling the posts, or booking a place at the tub. The lack of emoticons means your post can be taken both ways. :lol: :wink: 

tony


----------



## b16duv

parkmoy said:


> I think it's disgusting that such pictures should be published on a motorhome forum. Has this forum no concern for its members?
> 
> The vast majority of MH owners are, shall we say, past the first flush of youth, and such pictures could result in heart attacks or more probably strokes. (in fact almost definitely strokes).
> 
> I hope that the moderators take the appropriate action as indicated by the views of the members.


Yeah, put a big link to the photo on the home page!   

David


----------



## parkmoy

> Sorry Parkmoy, are you advocating pulling the posts, or booking a place at the tub. The lack of emoticons means your post can be taken both ways


Not if you read it correctly!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Course Parkmoy is having a giraffe - I read it that he thought this was a very positive role model posting. 8O 

Greeny 

PS the bird on the left needs a trim


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

With 168 viewings of the photo thus far. I think the forum should be renamed to


----------



## DABurleigh

b16duv said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're sitting here having a competition to decide which ones are real and which ones aren't :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> From left, real, real, real, fake, real, fake fake, real real.
> 
> 
> 
> D
Click to expand...

I think I'd swap your 2 & 4

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

to satisfy all vieweres I have started a new thread . Hot tub piccy for Parkmoy.

No warning required

One tries to please.

dave p


----------



## b16duv

DABurleigh said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're sitting here having a competition to decide which ones are real and which ones aren't :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> From left, real, real, real, fake, real, fake fake, real real.
> 
> 
> 
> D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'd swap your 2 & 4
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

For what would you swap them? :twisted:

David


----------



## locovan

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> to satisfy all vieweres I have started a new thread . Hot tub piccy for Parkmoy.
> 
> No warning required
> 
> One tries to please.
> 
> dave p


Now that needs reporting as their hands are below the water, thats cheating


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

You should have been in CID Mavis. :lol: :lol:

dave p


----------



## locovan

Whats that Come In Dave ----:lol: :lol: :lol:

into the hot tub :lol: :lol:


----------



## ShinyFiat

is that ronseal 5 year woodstain on the fence behind?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Mavis I was about to post your e mail re telephone but on second thoughts i may be banned for life.

dave p


----------



## bigbazza

Hey Dave, I told you my pictures were private.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sorry bb

Dave p


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Well - I'm no prude, and I think I am as broad minded as the next man 

But for once I have to express my total disgust!!!!!!!!!!!!


How could anybody in their right mind ever consider that the wood stain on the fencing behind could be anything but Cuprinol Forest Green?

What on earth were they thinking of?

For goodness sakes people 

Take a second look........a l o n g look!!!!!!!!

I know I did


----------



## skydiver

Im having a stroke,and another one!


----------



## sallytrafic

So when is MHF getting a reader's wives section?


----------



## DABurleigh

When Pusser starts one up. If anything will get him back motorhoming, that will.

Dave


----------

